# autosmart trim wizard



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

just wanted to show you how good trim wizard is,its very cheap for 5L and works very well,this old golf that i did had very faded trim and the trim wizard made it look like new.










ryan


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:thumb:What was wrong with the white? thats a wicked job mate well impressed:thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW that is an improvement any ideas on durability?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

it is good stuff have you tryed trim ultra


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks lads,

I'd say it lasts around 2months,and for how much u get and how long it lasts it's good. Trim ultra is ment to be better but have not tryed it yet.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

That's amazing! Where can non trade customers buy either of these AG products? 

edit : sorry just realised it's not ag but autosmart!


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks impressive :thumb: Might have to try me some of that next time my man comes calling


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Its a great job, but ground nutmeg oil is even cheaper and does just as good ;-)


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Its a great job, but ground nutmeg oil is even cheaper and does just as good ;-)


For 5ltrs? I will have a look in Tesco tomorrow. Guess I better steer clear of the 'finest' range


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Trim wizard is good, I put some on the black plastics on the rear bumper a few months ago and it's still doing it's job!


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

would be good to see this against autoglyms bumper care


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

billybob9351 said:


> would be good to see this against autoglyms bumper care


well,iv just put AG bumper care on my van yesterday so i will see how long that lasts.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ive been using trim ultra for a while, it takes about 4 hours to dry in properly or you get runsbut its worth the wait and durability is excellent,highly reccommended:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Ryan.........:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its very good stuff... used it for ages 

Not tried the trim ultra yet though.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Impressing:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks as good as new.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks lads


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> I'd say it lasts around 2months,and for how much u get and how long it lasts it's good. Trim ultra is ment to be better but have not tryed it yet.


2 months if it dont rain, and you dont wash the car :doublesho :lol:

ive been trying trim ultra on my van, and its certainly better than trim wizard, but the 3-4 month life span that my rep said, is very doubtful. smells awful though :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> 2 months if it dont rain, and you dont wash the car :doublesho :lol:
> 
> ive been trying trim ultra on my van, and its certainly better than trim wizard, but the 3-4 month life span that my rep said, is very doubtful. smells awful though :lol:


no mate i wash my van ALL the time and it lasts very well for me.

mite not last as well on some plastics then?

but on my connect it works well.


----------

